# How are the standard Bridgestone Turanza EL42 all season tires?



## RICH2005 (Jul 2, 2005)

I have a 2006 330i speed manual arriving at the end of July 2005 without the sports package. According to the tirerack the standard all season run flat tire that comes with the 2006 330i is the Bridgestone Turanza EL42. Does anyone have this tire on their car and how does that tire handle and corner? 

The tirerack reviews on this tire are horrible so I was wondering what everyone else's personal experience was with these tires. I was considering ordering the sports package but did not because I was concerned about a harsh ride, summer tires on a rear wheel drive in a freak snow storm here in Vancouver, fast wear on the summer tires, and the car being too low and too easy to scrape when driving and parking. In the back of my mind I am now wondering if I should have ordered the sports package especially if the standard all season tires are not very good. 

Thanks for any help and insight!


----------



## mybmwbayarea (Jan 15, 2007)

*Horrible... and dangerous*

These tires are really bad. My car has 'cupped' tires, with - according to the dealer- no mechanical reason to have caused the cupping. They are horrible in the rain, etc. We are writing to BMWNA to fix the problem as it was impossible to drive the car in the rain on a grooved highway - fishtailing all over the place.


----------



## kevinmorris (Jan 16, 2007)

*tire cuping*

My 2006 has 15,000 mile on it and when driving the car on city streets or freeway it sound like a noisy SUV with its big treads. Took it to the dealer today and they said it had cupped tires. All 4 tires had cupped and caused the noise. The dealer is "going to look into it for me" with BMW." I have the sport package on my 330I. There is no mechanical troubles with my suspension.


----------



## runcari (Oct 18, 2005)

See my post about the recall. I have the same noise/cupping and they are paying for two of the four tires under a warranty/recall.


----------

